
The rise of artificial intelligence DDoS attacks - benryon
https://www.networkworld.com/article/3289108/network-security/the-rise-of-artificial-intelligence-ddos-attacks.html
======
championhawke
Well it's nothing new, if running a script an DDoS websites pretty heavily,
then making it more powerful with the AI, you can bombard the website with
requests even more. Scripts were already made in a pretty smart way though

